# BCF taking the locals out



## Nic (Dec 11, 2005)

There are (were) 3 local fishing tackle shops in Noosa. Two, including Davo's, are now on the market just a few months after BCF opened up.


----------



## deano (Nov 26, 2006)

So with the BCF and the two remaining local shops, there are still three fishing shops open in Noosa :?:


----------



## Nic (Dec 11, 2005)

3 independents + BCF. 2 of those independants are now on the market.


----------



## deano (Nov 26, 2006)

How many shops do you need?


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

Same situation has occurred with Bunnings and local hardware shops. The big boys always push out the little ones.

I almost always go to the local bloke when buying bait before a trip. It supports them and they generally have better local knowledge.

Come to think of it, most of my terminal tackle comes from the area I'm fishing too which also is a local shop.

Actually...I don't think I've ever bought anything from BCF. Yay me


----------



## Billybob (Aug 29, 2005)

One of the stores was on the market nine months before BCF came to town.

The other is now on the market after 15 years under the same owners. The BCF thing is largely irrelevant.


----------



## Steveo (Jul 28, 2006)

I find BCF one of the most expensive stores I've been in for fishing tackle, I think anyone knowing much about prices wouldn't step a foot in the place to bye fishing tackle. 
Although it's a great store to spend an hour going for a browse getting a few ideas for the yak.


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Billybob said:


> One of the stores was on the market nine months before BCF came to town.
> 
> The other is now on the market after 15 years under the same owners. The BCF thing is largely irrelevant.


Old Timer's knowledge sure is handy.


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

I only use the small local store even if he is a bit more $. A least he will always know whats biting and give great advice. The kids in BCF dont know what day it is.

Unless we want to become like the US (ie full of box stores) suggest you all do the same.


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

BCF is good to wonder through and check out what's around. I have bought a few things at BCf, usually when they have specials. I try to balance my spending between the smaller shops and the big boys. I do the same with the local hardware, always try him first.


----------



## deano (Nov 26, 2006)

ItÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s always a tragedy when somebodyÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s personal business fails, and when it is a business where you know the owner it makes it even more upsetting (here comes the 'but'). But...business is about competition and some businesses fail in a competitive environment (anyone who has studied economics will understand the ideal known as 'perfect competition' which is assumed when plotting demand curves etc).

I would love it for all fishing tackle stores to survive but, ultimately, I am a consumer (not a welfare outlet) so I will shop where the best deal is.

Personally I have never bought anything from BCF as I don't believe they have very good deals on offer (AnacondaÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s on the other handÃ¢â‚¬Â¦). Nevertheless, if large stores like BCF fail, I wonder how many people will think of the poor families who owned the failed franchise or had their life savings invested in shares....

It's easy to view these faceless chains as something inherently evil, but ultimately every business is owned by a person or a number of people so why single them out as undeserving of your custom?


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

JD said:


> . I try to balance my spending between the smaller shops and the big boys.


I'm much the same, my smaller local [also gives 10% disc] and AMart Allsports see 70% of my spending, and Anaconda, BigW and BCF share the rest.

A balance of service, and not ignoring a good deal when available


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Dean, in all walks of life, some people are prepared to pay a bit extra to get extra in return. Others aren't or can't. Medicine is a good example - all hours medical centres provide a basic service with overstretched staff and you pay only taxes to attend. On the other had, family practices often cost more but offer patients more time and personal service.

No-one has said the chains or franchises should fail. They serve a section of the market. On the other hand, I am happy to support my local tacklo who is open at 5am to provide fresh bait and who knows where the action is. I also buy on the internet to get stuff that isn't available locally


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Good point Dodge - get to know the local chap and if he's worth his salt (and values your business), he'll give you a permanent discount.


----------



## Duckman (Jan 8, 2007)

Steveo said:


> I find BCF one of the most expensive stores I've been in for fishing tackle, I think anyone knowing much about prices wouldn't step a foot in the place to bye fishing tackle.
> Although it's a great store to spend an hour going for a browse getting a few ideas for the yak.


Completely agree. I was in there last week to get a rod to replace a piece of sh#%t 4-8kg strudwick (that broke a foot from the end casting a 80mm squidgy w/ 3 gram jig head & was not honored for warranty!! Anyway he told me they were making a loss for the last three months which is hardly suprising with abusive customer service. Come to think of it BCF sell Snapwick)

Anyway I asked the girl if she would match prices with MO tackle (the difference was about $20 on a rod they had for $90 or so and she said "You mean MO tackle in Coffs Harbour?" in a condsending tone. "No we only match with local stores." So I left. Didn't bother to inform her that i would rather buy it from MOs and then add some extras which they also sell cheaper than her store and i would still save $5 on the rod. Honestly when the markup is 100% plus why wouldn't you sell it to match a competitors price even if they aren't local?? They would buy them for about the same price.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2007)

8)


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Good post Keljad. I find it interesting reading the various opinions. You being with the chain under scrutiny can certainly give the best insider perspective because you are an . . . . ah . . . . insider.

[pssst, you got any more of those cheap fish finders?]


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2007)

Psssst, I do have some of those cheap fish finders left, but ssshhhh, dont tell anyone else, there will be no more conversation on how expensive we are :lol: :lol:


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Yeah good post keljad, BCF are one of my favourite stores, the auburn store has got lures that wernt in stock in for me , and been very helpful, i have also found that their prices are pretty much par for the course and just recently matched the price for another chains rod and reel


----------



## ms (Oct 16, 2006)

BCF is a big store and has a lot but i like to shop with the smaller store and chat with guys that know fishing and not just read about it or watch a dvd also the small stores do all my repairs . the bcf s off the world would not know what to do with a broken guild.or reel :roll:


----------



## dooyor (Jun 26, 2006)

dead right get to know you local tackle shop just as i did with milan at procatch get my sx 40 at $15 lowest price in aust brought a reel $30 LESS then bcf just because i asked also got my yak there for a great deal and get all the info how to fish were to fish when to fish bcf cant do that so i hope the small shops stay around.


----------



## deano (Nov 26, 2006)

Well, I must admit that I am a slut as far as customer loyalty is concerned - I'll buy from any shop that can out do the other.

Although BCF has not been cheaper than other stores in my experience (yes, they are on par - but why would I go there if they are no better than my usual shop?) they do have a good range. If BCF will match (but not beat) an advertised price from another store, then why would I shop there? I would rather reward the shop that had the decency to offer the good price in the first place.

Anacondas have the "on par" prices for the majority of their range, but they have awesome specials on a select range of stuff - so I reward them with my business. I also go to my local tackle store and buy stuff from them, not out of pity or a desire to prop up their business but only when they have a good special (and they do have good specials).

If you can't compete in the market, then leave the market. It's as simple as that. I know that sounds harsh but that is commercial reality.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2007)

8)


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2007)

deano said:


> Well, I must admit that I am a slut as far as customer loyalty is concerned - I'll buy from any shop that can out do the other.
> 
> Although BCF has not been cheaper than other stores in my experience (yes, they are on par - but why would I go there if they are no better than my usual shop?) they do have a good range. If BCF will match (but not beat) an advertised price from another store, then why would I shop there? I would rather reward the shop that had the decency to offer the good price in the first place.
> 
> The idea of BCF was not to be a discount store to get customers to buy from us, the idea was to be a "one stop shop" for your convenience, so although we may be on par with the locals, the idea is to save you time and fuel by not having to drive to the tackle store, then 20km away to get the oil for your boat, and then down the road another 10k's to buy some pegs for your tent- you get the idea anyway.


----------



## GuruGrant (Nov 20, 2006)

Have found some pretty good bargains at BCF and yes i admit, i'm a sucker for the cheapest price on an item so the place selling cheapest gets my business.


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

Davo's is an amazing store! I cant see how you can compare BCF to it. Each time I have been to Noosa ive spent at least an hour in there looking at things and talking to the staff before actually purchasing anything. As far as 'tackle shops' go, it is THE BEST that I have ever been in! When I saw that it was for sale my heart skipped a few beats and I told my wife that my dreams had come true :twisted: .


----------



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

Hey Shoey when did say your moving to Noosa ?????


----------



## Red Herring (Dec 18, 2006)

Duckman,

I was in Amart Allsport the other week looking at rods and the assistant tried to put me onto those Strudwick rods. I remember thinking at the time that they look a bit odd ... kinda cheap, despite the shop assistant doing his best to tell me they were the best thing since sliced bread. What did it for me in the end was when a second assistant decided to join in and spin the same lines. I know when I'm being played.

Thanks for your post. It confirmed what I had thought.

Cheers,
RH


----------



## Sir Bob (Jan 29, 2007)

I am lucky enough that my local tackle store is Fishing Tackle Australia also known to most of you guys as MO Tackle. It is an awesome tackle shop. They claim if it is not cheaper it is free. I noticed the other day a couple of lures I have been looking at were slightly cheaper NEXT DOOR at Amart. Have not tested them on the free claim yet.
The interesting thing about Fishing Tackle Australia is that it is locally owned (Coffs Harbour) has the best range of tackle I have seen anywhere, they are well priced, if not always cheapest, and ALL their staff I have met know their fishing.
We have an Amart a BCF and Big W with good fishing sections, but I shop with the little guy, Fishing Tackle Australia


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Gday Guys,
In the last few months i reckon i have spent around 3k at BCF. Its a great store for the exact reason Keljad mentioned. I bought all my camping gear there got some saftey stuff for the yak.

Unforntunalty i went to my local tackle store and they don't have good business sence they only had cheap dodgy reels or super expensive ones.
So the only thing they had that i could buy was some rather dodgy looking weed.

If i want some expert advice on fishing i'll go to windybanks at Asquith the guys in there really no there stuff and you can pick up a feed of prawns too 

As for price if its convient i'll pay a dollar or so extra just cause i'm a lazy so and so :lol:

Cheers Dave


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

The car's already packed Brad, just have to check my ticket in last nights $20mil draw :wink: .


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Mine was too Gerard, but now it's unpacked again - damn!!!
My local tackle store is Doug Burt's at Labrador.
I love going in there and having a good look around!
They also know what's biting and where!!


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

BCF have opened in Hervey Bay in the last couple of months.

This is a fairly parochial community and the owners/ franchisees were astute enough to employ some very well known locals and even a guide or two. I haven't seen any clueless kids working there.

Their service is very good, and they have a great range in stock, though at times it can take a while to get through the checkouts.

They also have some very good specials at times but most of the stuff I buy, I can get cheaper at the smaller tackle shops just down the road. or on line from Milan or Lureworld

Case in point, Lively lures - Mad Mullet
BCF - $12.00
Fraser Coast Rod & Reel - $10.00 and a discount of 10% on top of that for his regulars.

Like most people, I will hunt the specials, but most of my trade will go where I get the best service.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2007)

keljad said:


> We will match Mo's price, plus the postage he charges to get it to you. Considering that I have spent the last two nights studying his catalogue and website, I tell you now, on just about everything he has, add the postage, and you are paying the same as what we charge.


So if I drive from Ipswich to my closest BCF store which is Browns Plains, to get a price match from MO tackle I would have to pay the extra MO postage charge, it would cost me more in Petrol to get to BCF than Postage From MO.


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

mac-fish, you are right about the cost of fuel ta git places. I bin thinking of a way to halve my weekly fuel costs for fishing. I'll jus go there and not worry 'bout coming back for a week.


----------



## Nic (Dec 11, 2005)

My wife is thinking of buying me a "sleep over" at BCF for my next birthday. Now if only that came with an unlimited buying gift voucher.


----------



## Duckman (Jan 8, 2007)

keljad said:


> For one we (BCF) do not have 100% mark up on our products.
> 
> 
> > Not necessarily on all of your products however standard markup in sydney tends to be between 65-100% in sydney and closer to 100% in regional areas tackle anyway.
> ...


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Nic said:


> My wife is thinking of buying me a "sleep over" at BCF for my next birthday. Now if only that came with an unlimited buying gift voucher.


 :shock: 8) 8) 8) Sleep over at BCF? Now that's a good way to celebrate a birthday! :lol:


----------

